# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  BUSCO HOMBRE DE CAMPO PARA TRABAJOS EN PISCO

## oscaragustip

Busco un trabajador del campo ,que sepa trabajar en la agricultura y que tenga conocimientos de trabajo en chacra ,que sepa regar por gravedad ,lavar terrenos ,abonar ,limpiar acequias ,que sepa fumigar y que necesite un lugar para vivir El y su familia. El trabajo sería de 6 a 8 horas diarias exepto domingo ,en cultivos de alfalfa ,maiz ,quinua y granados.
Doy buena retribución económica. Por favor ,si estás interesado ,o conoces algún interesado  comunícate a esta dirección  oscaragustip@yahoo.com 
Como te digo ,mi fundo es en Pisco y necesito un personal para que viva y trabaje ahí ,El con su familia.
Requisito ,sus documentos y que tenga más de 35 años.
Oscar Agusti  tlf 4355790
Espero te comuniques con nosotrosTemas similares: Venta Plantas de Frambuesa Listas Para Campo Trabajos de Investigación en Cultivos Agroindustriales - STEVIA Artículo: INIA impulsará escuelas de campo para mejorar competitividad del agro Artículo: Agrobanco gestiona con entidades internacionales apalancar recursos para el campo Artículo: Reactivación de Agrobanco dará mayores recursos para mecanización del campo, afirma Minag

----------

